# Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona Cigar Review - Still Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure, the spice did mellow in the humidor - but this tiny cigar still puts out plumes of smoke and tons of flavor. A mild spice throughout, great ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona Cigar Review - Still Great


----------

